# What's the rarest Schwinn badge?



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2018)

Howdy folks! I bought a Schwinn Mission badge off ebay recently. The next day the seller contacted me and was upset, someone had contacted him and offered him $300.00 for it. They had also told him it was worth $700.00.

Then I didn't hear from him for a couple days and no tracking number was posted. I started to worry he decided to stiff me and sell it to the other guy. Finally on Wednesday he contacted me and said he mailed it. I kept checking the tracking number over and over on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday wondering if he had really mailed it. Finally late Friday night the tracking number showed it as being shipped. LOL

Now I'm hoping it really shows up!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 10, 2018)

I believe Marty @cyclingday hands down, owns the rarest Schwinn badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2018)

Couple sold recently for $79 & $120 BIN. Looks like one went unsold for $79 too, if this is indeed the badge you were referring to. 

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=SCHWINN+MISSION+BADGE&_sacat=0&LH_Complete=1


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 10, 2018)

I believe these have been reproduced as have a number of rare Schwinn badges. I think one has to be really careful nowadays with these. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Couple sold recently for $79 & $120 BIN. Looks like one went unsold for $79 too, if this is indeed the badge you were referring to.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=SCHWINN+MISSION+BADGE&_sacat=0&LH_Complete=1
> 
> ...


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe these have been reproduced as have a number of rare Schwinn badges. I think one has to be really careful nowadays with these. V/r Shawn



Yes they have. I think this one is the real deal.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe these have been reproduced as have a number of rare Schwinn badges. I think one has to be really careful nowadays with these. V/r Shawn






barnyguey said:


> Yes they have. I think this one is the real deal.




This one looks repoop.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> This one looks repoop.
> View attachment 767683



Yes it is, I studied the repop and an original for two days. Although they might look the same at first glance, they are totally different.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe Marty @cyclingday hands down, owns the rarest Schwinn badge. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 767661



The "I Will" badge has joined a much more worthy collection where it can shine among some of the finest badges ever gathered.
For more information on it, check out the thread, (Searching out the soul behind the badge.)


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2018)

Are the badges like the Euzkadi, Mission etc. really worth the big dollars like I hear people talk about ($700.00 for a Mission badge)?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Are the badges like the Euzkadi, Mission etc. really worth the big dollars like I hear people talk about ($700.00 for a Mission badge)?




The short answer is, no.
Not since the market got flooded with reproductions.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 16, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Howdy folks! I bought a Schwinn Mission badge off ebay recently. The next day the seller contacted me and was upset, someone had contacted him and offered him $300.00 for it. They had also told him it was worth $700.00.
> 
> Then I didn't hear from him for a couple days and no tracking number was posted. I started to worry he decided to stiff me and sell it to the other guy. Finally on Wednesday he contacted me and said he mailed it. I kept checking the tracking number over and over on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday wondering if he had really mailed it. Finally late Friday night the tracking number showed it as being shipped. LOL
> 
> Now I'm hoping it really shows up!





I got the badge a couple days ago and forgot to put a photo on here for you guys. I'm told it's the real deal! Barry


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 17, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> The "I Will" badge has joined a much more worthy collection where it can shine among some of the finest badges ever gathered.
> For more information on it, check out the thread, (Searching out the soul behind the badge.)



Congratulations to the new owner!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2019)

How rare is this badboy?


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> How rare is this badboy?
> View attachment 1004135View attachment 1004137



Very Cool! Not many of those around.  Barry


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Very Cool! Not many of those around.  Barry



I don't think I've ever seen one before. Great looking badge.  Not mine...


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one before. Great looking badge. Not mine...



 Here you go Mike,  I've got a few pictures of them and a later version. Barry























Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2019)

I just got this in the mail today. I love it! I've only seen three of this style of Road Master badge. Thanks Bob


----------



## bobcycles (May 29, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I just got this in the mail today. I love it! I've only seen three of this style of Road Master badge. Thanks Bob
> 
> View attachment 1005980





Glad it found you Barry!   First one I had ever encountered with the stylized font!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 1, 2019)

Just bought this, I'd been looking for one for several years. They're pretty stinking rare!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Just bought this, I'd been looking for one for several years. They're pretty stinking rare!
> View attachment 1007988




Can you flatten out that badge with a hammer and then take a picture so we can see all the details in one shot?   lol


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 1, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Can you flatten out that badge with a hammer and then take a picture so we can see all the details in one shot?   lol



Ha Ha Ha
Yes sir, I'll get right on that.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 1, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Can you flatten out that badge with a hammer and then take a picture so we can see all the details in one shot?   lol



How about this instead?


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2019)

My friend Kim and I each have one of these Liberty Bell Special badges. They're the only ones I've seen. Barry


----------



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2019)

What's the rarest Schwinn badge?
...the one you don't have...LOL!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 6, 2019)

How rare is this one and it came with a 1946 bike attached! Leacock Sporting Goods Co, St. Louis, Jupiter Model. The second picture is the before picture. I'm still working on finishing it for the after shot.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 6, 2019)

After the I Will badge, I'd say the Lion is the second most rare Schwinn badge. One of 3 known.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2019)

sm2501 said:


> After the I Will badge, I'd say the Lion is the second most rare Schwinn badge. One of 3 known.
> 
> View attachment 1010822



Scott, have you ever seen a Liberty Bell Special with paint? I'd sure like to see what it used to look like. Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 9, 2019)

These are pretty hard to  come by.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 9, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> These are pretty hard to  come by.
> View attachment 1012183



Wow, that looks like...Hey wait a minute!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 10, 2019)

I've only seen one Schwinn with this badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 10, 2019)

Try to find this one with paint on it.
 I've found two Schwinn bicycles with this badge so far, most of the original finish is gone on them.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 10, 2019)

That's cool. Lazarus was a dept store here in Columbus.  Was the place to go for better quality stuff for decades.  Got bought by Macy's.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Jun 11, 2019)

I have a Schwinn ladies bike with that badge on it but the condition is not as good as the one in the picture. Hard to see in this pic but that is the bike.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 11, 2019)

OldBikeGuy77 said:


> I have a Schwinn ladies bike with that badge on it but the condition is not as good as the one in the picture. Hard to see in this pic but that is the bike.View attachment 1013890
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



Thanks for showing me the photo! Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2019)

The Big Laz!
Lazarus is the reason, that Thanksgiving is always held on the fourth Thursday in November, thus creating the following Friday, as Black Friday, kicking off the Christmas shopping season.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 11, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> The Big Laz!
> Lazarus is the reason, that Thanksgiving is always held on the fourth Thursday in November, thus creating the following Friday, as Black Friday, kicking off the Christmas shopping season.



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 15, 2020)

I've only seen one other of these badges.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2020)

So far the answer to the original question is the "I Will" badge--one known! V/r Shawn


----------



## dogdart (Jan 15, 2020)

I guess every region has their own "rare" badge


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2020)

This is the only one of these I've ever seen or heard of. Barry





barneyguey53@gmail.com

1-509-230-0613 - cell

Buy the Many Faces of Schwinn head badge book here.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 4, 2020)

Not the rarest, but pretty stinking rare. Barry






Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319  Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 27, 2021)

I've only seen one Schwinn Built or any other brand of bicycle with this badge.





Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## B607 (Feb 28, 2021)

A couple I have/had.  Both on Schwinn bikes.  Gary


----------

